
In 10 years, your job probably won’t exist - eplanit
http://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2015/01/05/in-10-years-the-job-market-will-look-totally-different-heres-how-to-make-sure-youre-ready/
======
JSeymourATL
Such a click-bait headline-- sadly the article fails to deliver much
newsworthy details.

 _On the downside, occupations likely to shrink in demand include:

agricultural workers, postal service workers, sewing machine operators,
switchboard operators, data entry clerks and word processor typists._

